# Windshield Washer Motor - Replacement



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey all,
I have a 1993 Sentra GXE 4-door with the 
1.6L DOHC engine.
All of a sudden my washer motor decided to 
stop working. My wipers work fine - all settings
and intermittent. When I pull on the lever, no 
fluid comes out and I don't hear the sound of 
the motor. And yes, I have windshield washer 
fluid in there and the fuses are all okay.

How hard is it to replace the washer fluid motor?
How can I access it? From underneat the car?
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)




----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You can buy an aftermarket universal washer fluid pump for like $8 at a parts store, but I'd try to find one at a junkyard or something. I'll grab one for you while I'm at the junkyard this thursday if you like.


----------



## Curtis Sentra (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks for the picture. While my engine doesn't look like that,
it will be a start as to what I should look for.

toolapcfan: My brother already picked up the part for me since
he works at a shop - but thanks for the offer!


----------

